# Wind River Range



## Fishing_Falconer (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello, I have been planning a trip to the Wind River Range for quite some time now. I am planning on going mid July or early August. I came to this forum looking for anymore information I can get. I will be backpacking into the titcomb basin area from the Elkhart park trailhead, I'm not expecting the best fishing in this area because of how popular it is but I am planning on hiking in an attempt to get away from the crowds and search for better fishing with bigger fish and possibly even golden trout. I have some areas in mind but none of them are reliable. If anybody here is willing to give me any tips on areas or what type of flys/lures work for these lakes it would be greatly appreciated. I will be bringing a fly and spinning setup and I am strictly catch and release, I use barbless hooks especially in these flawless areas. Also if anyone has names of local fishing shops I could call. Please pm me if you are not comfortable posting any of this information on the forum. Thank you!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

Titcomb Basin is really cool but it can get very crowded during the time of your hike. Ice will be gone from the lakes that hold fish. Flowers will be at their peak mid July there.

For a variety of reasons I don't want to bore you with the trail up the basin is now the most popular route to Gannet Peak, the highest mountain in Wyoming so expect an endless stream of peak-baggers walking by camp if you set up close to the trail.

Fishing is excellent, just pick a lake. Freemont Creek has tons of fish including some very pretty Rainbows. There are some Goldens up there but I can't remember where exactly.  I'd call the fish biologist in Pinedale.

If you could swing two vehicles I would do a loop hike. Go up Fall creek at Meadow Lake to Highline then Highline to Titcomb Basin then down to Elkhart Park. Parking sucks at Elkhart Park. Allow about two weeks to hit all the lakes between Meadow Lake to Highline Trail in the Fall Creek Drainage. 

I'd climb Freemont Peak, third highest in Wyoming. Took me about 4.5 hours round trip from Indian Basin back when I was a younger man, 48 yrs old. Just follow the cairns from Indian Basin. Of all the adventures, good and bad, I've experienced in Titcomb Basin, the hike and subsequent view on the top of Freemont beats them all. Be careful, the wind is ferocious especially in the afternoon on a sunny day. (the east side of the mountain is a glacier, much colder than the west slope)

Looking up the Basin over Island Lake:


Looking across Titcomb Lake from Freemont Peak:


Top of the drainage:


I have hundreds of pictures of the basin. One of which is a 48" wide stitched photo of the view from Freemont Peak looking up the range towards Gannet Peak. I bought that picture at Yellowstone NP I think.

The stories I could tell. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I had 3 lures: 
#4 Black Panther Martin, black with yellow spots, gold spinner.
Little Jake, gold with red spots
small Fox spinner, silver over silver


----------

